# First bike. Trek X Caliber 6, 7, or 8?



## booty900 (May 6, 2015)

I live in the Chicago area and want to ride some trails. At first I was gonna get the 2015 X caliber 6. But would the cost to upgrade to the 7 or 8 be worth it for a beginner? Will I be able to tell the difference? Some people say to get the cheapest one and upgrade parts once I know what I need/like. Anyone agree with that? So what does everyone here think?


----------



## mando_hardtail (Apr 27, 2015)

I got a 2015 Xcaliber 8 last week and it freakin shreds! I'd go with the 8 because of the components it comes with, it's not really an entry level bike in my opinion but if you have the money for it,don't hesitate on buying the 8 you will not regret it


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

My first bike was a Trek X-Cal 5. I really enjoyed it, but recently upgraded. I would say going with the 7 or 8 would be a solid buy. They are really good bikes. I beat up my X-Cal and it is still going (my dad is riding it now).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Found 2 used 2014 x-cal 9s for $1100 on pinkbike, and several x-cal 8s (one is 2015), for less. Consider used, and yes, you can upgrade for the same price or lower than new.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope Trek keeps making them. An ExCaliber will probably be my next bike, in a couple of years. I'll probably take the Marlin to the home away from home. I was thinking about a Stache because of the good reviews for the 2014s, but then they went fat, and I don't need that. I also was advised that because of being mainly a cross country rider, recreational, the ExCaliber would be better for me. 

My Marlin is a good bike, but they get no respect around here. A pretty good idea is to buy a Marlin, get a Raidon fork, new saddle, and better pedals, and ride the heck out of it. I took it on a pretty good trail last Friday, and the problem was the old Noob rider, not the bike! But, no wrecks!


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

booty900 said:


> I live in the Chicago area and want to ride some trails. At first I was gonna get the 2015 X caliber 6. But would the cost to upgrade to the 7 or 8 be worth it for a beginner? Will I be able to tell the difference? Some people say to get the cheapest one and upgrade parts once I know what I need/like. Anyone agree with that? So what does everyone here think?


Stay cheap on the 6.

Or just straight to the 8.
The x2 drivetrain will shift better, the Rockshox with 32mm stanchions will be sturdier and stiffer.

7 is not all that substantial


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It's always cheaper to buy once,if you can afford it buy the most bike you can.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you can go just a little bit higher, i would recommend the Superfly 5, just because of the frame. 
It's more worthy of future upgrades, got a tapered head tube, and as far as i know it got the best frame material (Alpha Platinum Aluminium) from Trek.
Algo it has better components than the X Cal 8, but it's a little bit more oriented to XC racing than the X Cal, which i guess its more comfy and...stuff.

That is defintely worth a look, if you can afford it. The color is gorgeous too 
Superfly 5 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## booty900 (May 6, 2015)

One of the local shops has the 2014 superfly 5 in my size for $1,230. Would that be a good idea? Here's the link to the specs. Trek Superfly 5 (Gary Fisher Collection) - Gregg's Cycles


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you can pay for the superfly 5 its a no brainer, much better than xcal. Xcal 8 is a good bike dont get me wrong, but superfly costs more for a reason.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you're planning to ride the heck out of it and then gradually upgrade it long term, then yes, the Superfly is worth it cause of the frame.

At the end, you may have a killer XC rig.

And of course you're not just paying more for the frame, it also got better components that will last longer and work better. So if you can afford it its a no brainer.

You can't get wrong with either one anyway.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I said I was wanting an Excaliber (error), and what I really want is a Superfly. Look at the specs and cost of a Superfly 8. Yeah, it is a bit expensive, but it is a forever bike, unless you are just a super great rider. If eventually you want to get a FS, that's good too, but you would have a killer hardtail, that has very nice components.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I recently was planning on buying a Superfly 5, but there was a sale, so I picked up the 6 for the same price. If you can swing it, I'd say go for the Superfly, it's worth it. If you can't, nothing wrong with the Xcal at all.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the XCal 6 and it's perfect for rail trails, MUTs, pavement and general non-single track riding. If you ride single track... go with the 7 or 8 to get the better fork.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

I have a 2014 xcal 9, and have had it a year. I think I paid 1250-ish last May. I am fairly new to MTB, and have only ridden seriously a few dozen times on my own bike and a couple times on fatbikes and a Specialized Epic a couple times. The LBS I originally bought it from sold me on the 32mm stanchion air fork. I'd recommend you at least try and find a well reviewed non-spring fork. I haven't pulled all the potential out of the bike yet, and have done some technical and more flowy trails with it. One thing to be conscious of, is the upgradability of the bike. The 2014 and 2015 xcals have 27.2mm seat tube, which is very limiting if you want to get a dropper post. To do it over again, I would have tried to find an Airborne Goblin to ride around first. There is no way I can go back and put $900 more in my pocket, but that would have bumped me into the Stache territory. Really happy with my bike, and looking forward to another couple years on it before making the leap to a full suspension.


----------

